# Ford 501 Sickle Bar mower



## DGilbert (Jun 12, 2019)

I've been looking for a sickle bar mower for some time and the most common I see for sale without a hydraulic lift is the Ford 501 model. The question is how hard is it to move the cutter bar into position? I've had a few men say that a strong back is needed to adjust it, others imply no real effort is needed (maybe a lubrication difference?). Just want a general opinion before I buy one. Also, once in position, will the bar float somewhat for uneven ground or must it be adjusted constantly? I've ordered a manual for the 501, but am getting restless.

My tractor makes 38 hp but doesn't have the hydraulics on the rear and I'm not sure I'd want to reroute the FEL lines. Any other suggestions?


----------



## DGilbert (Jun 12, 2019)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a non-hydraulic sickle bar mower?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

A 501 is a bullet proof old school mower that was made for most of 40 years.
I never had any problem lifting the blade to put it into transport position. Maybe you have to lift 40 -50? lbs then hold it up while you hook up the rod.
You can raise and lower the cutter bar with the 3 point to get different heights of cut.
It is not a machine for mowing ditch banks with a downward slope. Mostly just on flat ground.
Guards, sickle teeth and ledger plates are readily available for them and are not too expensive.
Read the manual to use it properly. I doubt you'll have a problem.
If you want a mower that will cut a downward angle look for one like a Ford 515 that used a wobble box instead of a pitman.
I think the New Idea mowers were very good and had a wobble box. But they were trail behind and needed remote hyds.
You do not need remote hydraulics to run a 501.


----------

